# Cannot find "Sound, video and game controllers" in Device Manager



## vista87 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I am not sure this issue fits in which category, so I posted here.

ISSUE: I am unable to locate "Sound, video and game controllers" in device manager. Recently, my brother cleaned the PC by disassembling the whole PC and when he has assembled everything after cleaning, there is no audio through the speaker. When the speaker is connected to this PC, the volume icon indicated that "no audio output device is installed". The speaker has already been tested on a separate PC and it works.

Right now, I would like to find out if there's a sound card, or a built in sound card, and then find out what's the problem.

Appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Brand and model of the PC?

Is the speaker plugged in near the mouse and Keyboard or lower were any add in cards would be installed?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the Sound is Onboard, most common and especially if the PC is OEM, the audio connectors will be on the Mobo. If it is a dedicated sound card, the connections will be below the Mobo I/O plate.


----------



## vista87 (Jan 14, 2010)

The sound is onboard. Is it possible that Mobo is starting to fail? This is because, previously there was an external graphic card installed, but a few weeks back, graphic card can't be detected.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You still haven't told us what brand and model PC you have.

How did he clean the PC with compressed air or by some other method?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can try downloading and installing the Sound drivers from the manufacturer's site for your particular model. If you post the Brand & Complete Model Number of the PC we can probably link you to the source for the download.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Is it a desktop or laptop and what version of Windows are you using? While watching the device manager window plug something into a USB port. The list of devices should colasp then re-open showing what you plugged in say for example a game controller.

If it doesn't sounds like a PnP driver issue. Do you still have a speaker icon in control panal?


----------



## vista87 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wrench97 said:


> You still haven't told us what brand and model PC you have.
> 
> How did he clean the PC with compressed air or by some other method?


Not compressed air. He disassembled the PC and just cleaned using a soft brush.



Tyree said:


> You can try downloading and installing the Sound drivers from the manufacturer's site for your particular model. If you post the Brand & Complete Model Number of the PC we can probably link you to the source for the download.


It's a self-assembled PC, not really sure of the brands/models of the hardwares. Will have to dig up some old boxes if required.



jrrdw said:


> Is it a desktop or laptop and what version of Windows are you using? While watching the device manager window plug something into a USB port. The list of devices should colasp then re-open showing what you plugged in say for example a game controller.
> 
> If it doesn't sounds like a PnP driver issue. Do you still have a speaker icon in control panal?


It's a desktop, Windows 7, yes there is a speaker icon (it just stated no audio output, there's an "x" at the icon). No problem plugging in something into USB port, tried to connect a phone through USB, it works, phone's charging, can access files on phone.

-----

Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Check the bios so see if audio is enabled


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What color port in the back are the speakers plugged into?


----------



## vista87 (Jan 14, 2010)

oscer1 said:


> Check the bios so see if audio is enabled


Not sure where (in BIOS) to check the audio.



Wrench97 said:


> What color port in the back are the speakers plugged into?


It's green.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are there any yellow or red call out flags in Device Manager?
Press the Start orb then type _device manager _in the search box and hit enter.


----------

